# A lovely blog post about genes



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://sadnessoreuphoria.wordpress.com/2008/10/05/all-about-genes/


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

A great piece of writing.  I too became quite upset recently when my parents were taking me through the family tree they have been working hard on; to think my little branch ends with me genetically hit me more than I thought it would.  Yet, she's right, its ok to admit this - it doesn't mean you will love your child any less.
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

emmaboo73 said:


> A great piece of writing. I too became quite upset recently when my parents were taking me through the family tree they have been working hard on; to think my little branch ends with me genetically hit me more than I thought it would. Yet, she's right, its ok to admit this - it doesn't mean you will love your child any less.
> xx


I think it's better to be open to the mix of feelings that comes with the territory. I think denying the "mourning" part of the loss of the genetic link can end with an attempt to "damp down" some of the complex feelings and it's not a healthy way to be.


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me posting.  Whilst I have 'mourned' the loss of a genetic link with my DS as I had DE, I am not upset by my family tree.  

An ex partner of mine had his family tree traced back through 9 generations  - we worked out that the male at the top of the tree only shared 1/512 or 0.001953% of his genes with my ex.  If traced only backwards, genes get diluted quite quickly in a family tree.  It was traced through the eldest male line, which is common I think, so there were many gaps.  

I don't want to upset or offend anyone as I know family trees can be quite interesting.  What matters to me is knowing the generations around me.  

(I have kept the date of my donor's ec and the possible identifying info I have about her.  At least it gives DS something to work on (newspaper ad if allowed) and who knows when he's 18 the law may have changed in Ukraine.  That may fill in the immediate gaps.)

mini-me
xxx


----------

